# Unable to export Outlook Express 6 - MAPI error?



## rbasly (May 18, 2004)

Trying to export outlook express 6 message to another 
system. When exporting the messages I get the following 
error "The export could not be performed An error 
occurred while initializing MAPI". Choose Profile option 
does not appear, only error.

I tried to copy these messages to a temp file and then 
import them on the new system, but not all the 
messages/folders show up in the import selection menu 
after selecting "Import Mail for an OE6 Store Directory"

Any Ideas?
.


----------



## gwh (Jun 23, 2004)

I had a similar problem today, while trying to export from Outlook Express 5.00. Googling for a fix returned results saying "turn off MAPI and export will work fine," but in both OE 5 and OE 6, the checkbox to disable MAPI is not present in the appropriate menu. 

Further, disabling OE as the default mail handler (mentioned in threads and bulletins elsewhere as a fix for this problem in OE 5 and/or 6) did not fix this problem. 

Here's a workaround for this problem:

1) Navigate to directory where Outlook Express(old) keeps your message files. Cant find it? Go to Tools-->Options-->Maintenance-->Store Folder and the path will be displayed. 

2) Copy the contents of this directory (files will look like "folder_name.dbx") somewhere you can get to later

3) Run Outlook Express(new) and start making folders whose name matches each .dbx file you just copied. Or rename OE's folders to match .dbx files, your choice. 

4) Repeat step 1 in OE(new) 

5) Paste your .dbx files from the old version of OE into this directory. Use common sense when overwriting folders. 

6) Restart OE(new) and your old messages should be migrated onto the new system. 

This worked fine for me, but no promises it'll work for you. Have fun and remember to make backups! 

-gwh


----------

